# Laying on its side



## Basil (Dec 26, 2016)

My hedgehog was fine as of last night. Today she is laying on her side. We've had her for a little over a year, and she's never done that before. We are out-of-town and have friends taking good care of her. They said that they could see her breathing, but they were short shallow breaths. Now they can't see her breathing at all. I read in another post that sometimes when they hibernate it's hard to tell if they are breathing. I also saw someone post that their hedgehog was laying on its side. How do I know if she is still alive? I'm arranging for someone to take her to an emergency pet doctor who takes care of hedgehogs, but it will be a few hours. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have your friends tried picking her up and see what happens? Usually if they're hibernating they are balled up.


----------



## Basil (Dec 26, 2016)

My friend has been holding her wrapped in the shirt we left for her. They thought that she wasn't breathing for a few hours, but then she moved a little. That's when my friend held her. Even after 30 minutes she didn't move.


----------



## Basil (Dec 26, 2016)

I just talked to my friend. She is balled up laying on her side. She doesn't respond or move. Could she be hibernating?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes she could be. They need to hold her against their chest under their clothes for at least a half hour. If that doesn't help then she needs to see a vet asap. Does she have a heating set up at their house? Do you know what the temp is in her cage?


----------



## Basil (Dec 26, 2016)

The temperature right now is 73 degrees, but they've been holding her wrapped up for a couple of hours now. I told her your suggestion about holding her under her clothes against her chest. She's going to try it now.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If she's not getting better by now then she needs a vet.


----------

